# Sick Chicken swollen vent



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi everyone...Penny has been laying good but seems to have runny poops and her vent is swollen and red and has alot of heat. Any ideas what wrong with her. Not really eating too much.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Is this prolapse vent? Try googling that!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/04/prolapse-vent-causes-treatment-graphic.html?m=1

Read that! Seems similar.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like a prolapse....


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sure will look thanks


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Yep bet thats it....


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

If it is it is only a slight prolapse. But to be sure your other chickens don't find it and peck at it make sure she is separated from the flock until you get more info. I am not an expert so make sure you look for treatment. Sorry that's all I know about it.


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks guys put some medicine on her and I cleaned all poop off last night. Does not seem to be as red as it was last night. Will keep eye on her and keep it clean. She is only in with 2 other hens and they do not seem to be bothering her. Will keep you posted!!.. Thanks so much you guys are great...


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great to here that she is doing better!


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

All red is gone and swelling down but she still seems to be not her self. Runny poops still eating a little yogurt. Only hens not messing with her...still laying eggs. Any idea?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmmm.... How is she acting exactly?


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Most of the time is laying down but when I go to coop she will get up but she just kinda stands around.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I really am not sure. It's odd that she is still not well. Sorry I don't know anything else to say because I just don't know.


----------

